# Feral cat needs a home



## David Clapson (May 13, 2022)

This little fellow lives around Rushcroft Road and Vining Street. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He's very sweet and wants to be my cat's friend. She tolerates him, which is most unlike her. This almost certainly means they have the same father, Popeye, who resides in Bookmongers. He likes to spray near my door, to impress her I suppose. He also sits up like a meerkat, and croaks instead of miaowing. He's very friendly and will take food from my hand, if my cat permits it, which she doesn't. I'm intending to catch him and, if appropriate, get him chipped and neutered. (I'm reading up on cat charity sites about all this.) He doesn't seem unhappy on the street. He has several cat friends, and seems to be getting enough to eat, but maybe he'd be happier as someone's pet? Anyone interested?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 13, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> they have the same father, Popeye, who resides in Bookmongers.



oh dear.

have the kitten support agency caught up with him yet?  is that why he changed his name?


----------



## David Clapson (May 13, 2022)

I still think of him as Tiger, but I'm not sure he gives a damn what the humans call him!


----------



## l'Otters (May 13, 2022)

If he’s happy in his territory and getting enough food would it not be best to leave him where he is? 

The main priority is to get him trapped, neutered and returned, it would be brilliant if you can manage that.?


----------



## David Clapson (May 13, 2022)

He'd probably live longer as a pet cat, because of inoculations etc. And I think he's the sort of cat who would enjoy affection from a human. And maybe winter is a miserable time for a feral cat? They can't be happy if they never get warm, can they? What do you reckon?


----------



## l'Otters (May 13, 2022)

It depends how he reacts to being indoors.

I’ve hosted feral cats in my flat for the time it takes for them to get neutered and vaccinated. One of them adapted to being indoors and was adopted to a house with a garden, via the rescue doing the TNR. One of them kicked off, every single day and night, never adapted, she was settled at a stables. That all happened because the location they’d been living in had become unsafe. But ideally they’d have gone back to where they’d been living. If they’ve got someone feeding them regularly and there’s spaces for them to keep warm they’re quite happy. They find places to hole up.


----------



## David Clapson (May 16, 2022)

We had a great time on the library steps, one cat at each knee, feeding Croaky (my temporary name for him) with my left hand and my cat with my right hand. If I feed them simultaneously she doesn't get uppity. Croaky looks quite old...maybe 10?  I suppose it's hard to tell with ferals, perhaps they age more rapidly than pampered pets? 

My cat is obsessed with food, always eating as if it's the last meal of her life, always wanting more. She'd be as fat as a barrage balloon if I gave her as much as she wanted. She's also unusually hostile to other cats. Does that suggest that cats stole her food when she was a kitten on Market Row? Croaky isn't that fussed about food, and he's definitely kept his figure. Does that mean that he was well fed as a kitten?  He was probably born near Market Row where his father lived. Maybe, being a tomcat, he was stronger and stole food from female kittens?


----------



## ouirdeaux (May 16, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> She's also unusually hostile to other cats. Does that suggest that cats stole her food when she was a kitten on Market Row?



Quite possibly. On the other hand, it's equally likely hat her hostility is due to any number of other reasons, or just because she's a cat.


----------



## David Clapson (May 31, 2022)

The croaky cat has been visited by Feline Friends Adopt a cat or foster a cat in London - Feline Friends London They were so impressed with his friendliness that one of their volunteers decided to adopt him. So I hope he'll be happy. He'll be able to go outside whenever he wants. He'll probably be trapped and taken to the vet any day now. I shall miss him.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 31, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The croaky cat has been visited by Feline Friends Adopt a cat or foster a cat in London - Feline Friends London They were so impressed with his friendliness that one of their volunteers decided to adopt him.







David Clapson said:


> I shall miss him.





there will be other cats reading this thread - the committee will send another one along soon...


----------



## David Clapson (May 31, 2022)

I won't miss his stink. He sprays on the front door several times a day. He means well though. Just trying to make friends


----------



## manji (Jun 12, 2022)

This is our feral Dexter took him in a few years ago. When we took him in he eat non stop as though there would be no more food ever. Quite a few people said he would never be domesticated. 
He’s done really well goes out into the woods out the back or lazes around in the house rarely goes out in the bad weather


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 12, 2022)

Well done Dexter! You made it to the promised land.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 6, 2022)

Update: I misunderstood about the volunteer at Feline Friends, so Croaky is available for rehabitation, or will be when we can catch him. We also had to confirm various stories involving crazy people alleging ownership. Turns out that nobody wants responsibility for him. He disappeared for a few days but reappeared an hour ago, with a big, deep hole in his head, limping and skinny. Don't know what happened but I think he's been resting up for a few days while his wounds heal. We dashed indoors to get cages and boxes and chicken and gloves, but he's disappeared again. I've left my cat out as bait. He'll probably come back and they'll sit there for hours under a car with him mooning at her, and her looking the other way. I've got to find a way to grab him by the scruff of the neck, but he's quite wary, because I tried it once before.

Edit: he's also been visiting his Dad, Popeye, in Bookmongers. They stare at each other through the back gate. Naturally he sprays there, and stinks out the whole shop. Any customers reading this can be reassured that it's not Popeye's fault, and that the aroma should be abolished quite soon.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

Hopefully you can catch him and get him checked out at least 

sounds like he hurt and in need of care if he skinny and limping


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 6, 2022)

Ouch.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Jul 6, 2022)

to the vet if you have him could have other injuries 

are his pads scratch or his nails extended  could it of been a car or a bike


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 6, 2022)

I just had him licking chicken off my hands, but couldn't catch him! There's no loose skin to grab on his scruff  I'm going to have make one of those traps from the films - a net with ropes on the corners or something.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I just had him licking chicken off my hands, but couldn't catch him! There's no loose skin to grab on his scruff  I'm going to have make one of those traps from the films - a net with ropes on the corners or something.



cat welfare organisations usually have a few cat traps they can lend, either for trap-neuter-release schemes for ferals, but if you tell them kitty is injured would have thought they would try and help


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 6, 2022)

They have their hands full with kittens. They can't manage an urgent response for this old chap. Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## WouldBe (Jul 6, 2022)

manji said:


> This is our feral Dexter took him in a few years ago.


You've trained him to fix coffee tables.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 6, 2022)

We have two visiting cats at one of my work places apparently one was chipped and the other wasn't. Anyway the one that wasn't appears to have vanished now and I suspect someone has taken it home. Which has pissed me off a bit but maybe it's for the best? Or maybe it died. Fuck knows. Looked in good health to me and was super friendly.


----------



## l'Otters (Jul 6, 2022)

It’s worth contacting other rescues tbh, if this one is over busy. They’re not very big iirc & personally my experience with them wasn’t great. I’m sure they’re doing their best in the circumstances but your cat may need help sooner than they can provide… is there another rescue who can come to your area?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 4, 2022)

Finally got him. He let me pick him up for a cuddle, and we had a very nice interlude.




Then I got my neighbour out with a cat box, we tried to put him in it, and he went into beast mode. Blood everywhere (mine). God knows what sort of bacteria are living in me now. He's at another neighbour's home, apparently very happy, wandering about. I'm glad it's not me who'll be putting him back in the box for his trip to the vet.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 5, 2022)

No need for sad face, I'm fine, the main thing is that I didn't hurt him. He was very cuddly before he panicked, and he seems completely unbothered by the experience. A lovely boy. He'll make a great pet for someone.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 5, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> He'll make a great pet for someone.



as long as they don't try to shove him in a box and take him to the vet...

hope he can get the vet care he needs soon

and  at you for trying


----------



## 8ball (Aug 5, 2022)

Sounds like a great pet if you were allowed to pick him up.  I have my ex’s little lad staying with me while she’s on hols.

He’s a handful, but I could see myself taking in a rescue.

Edit: this pic isn’t even exaggerating the cuteness.  I could do without being woken at 5:45, though.  Going to the office tomorrow because he wants to play all day and I’m getting fuck all done.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 5, 2022)

my sister cat Marlow was like that I'd you did not introduce yourself and say help when you saw him

he'd eat you but say ello and he been a little sweetie


----------



## Numbers (Aug 5, 2022)

Our cat Mr Best was feral/stray for a cpl of years around our 'hood gardens.
He used to keep his distance (from us as he played with the cats) and occasionally we'd catch him having a sneaky dip in our other cats food bowls - their bowls are close to the back door which we always have open.
We fed him with his own bowl outside and built a couple of temporary waterproof structures (using cardboard boxes and plastic sheets) for him during the winter months. 

Then about a year ago he got really ill and we started letting him sleep in the kitchen on a bed, we were able to bring him to the vet to get antibiotics, when he got better he went back outdoors so we bought him a wooden hut but he came in more and more, he'd even start coming into the living room.

Our other cats weren't bothered by him and vice versa so we brought him to the vet for his jabs, got him chopped, tagged etc. and after the chop he came in more and more.

Now he sleeps on our bed every night and is a fully fledged member of the Fam.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 5, 2022)

Love the name Mr. Best.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2022)

Croaky's had the snip and is being fostered. Apparently he's very content. The vet said there was nothing wrong with him apart from a tapeworm and some worn teeth. He's FIV free. So could be a cheap cat to run, if anyone has a vacancy? I suppose his mug shot will be appearing here in due course Adoption — Adopt a cat or foster a cat in London - Feline Friends London


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 17, 2022)

I still have a swelling on my hand. It's not infected. Just a lump of hard tissue. Or something.


----------



## Callie (Aug 17, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I still have a swelling on my hand. It's not infected. Just a lump of hard tissue. Or something.


Did he bite? Cat bites can be pretty nasty so if it starts to get red/hot maybe see a doc or call 111


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 17, 2022)

I went to A and E the day he bit me. Was on antibiotics for a week.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2022)

Here he is at his foster home. Doesn't he look well and clean and relaxed? Such a poppet. He's had a second trip to the vet for his jabs, and coped better than before. But he peed in the box. Poor love. Probably better than peeing on the vet.


----------



## Dystopiary (Sep 3, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Here he is at his foster home. Doesn't he look well and clean and relaxed? Such a poppet. He's had a second trip to the vet for his jabs, and coped better than before. But he peed in the box. Poor love. Probably better than peeing on the vet.


That's great! Thanks for the update. Well done for helping him out!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2022)

His fosterers have taken to him. They say he's not ready to be adopted yet because he has still got to be "brought up to speed". His speed looks ideal to me. You don't sleep with your paws in the air unless you're extremely content!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 3, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> They say he's not ready to be adopted yet





🐈‍⬛


----------



## Epona (Sep 3, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> His fosterers have taken to him. They say he's not ready to be adopted yet because he has still got to be "brought up to speed". His speed looks ideal to me. You don't sleep with your paws in the air unless you're extremely content!



There are worse things in the world than a "foster fail" 
I hope wherever he ends up (although he does look very much at home where he is!) he is loved and happy


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2022)

I would love to have him. But mine wouldn't let him into the building. Not even an inch. I think she'd have a nervous breakdown in a two cat home. It's a food security issue I think. She panicked when I gave Croaky food in the street. She has to have me and my cat food stash all to herself. I'm her mother, and she's the clingy child.  That's just the way it is.


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I would love to have him. But mine wouldn't let him into the building. Not even an inch. I think she'd have a nervous breakdown in a two cat home. It's a food security issue I think. She panicked when I gave Croaky food in the street. She has to have me and my cat food stash all to herself. I'm her mother, and she's the clingy child.  That's just the way it is.


Current feline resident is always the highest priority, I am sure the handsome boy you helped will find a lovely home somewhere, he's looking very well and lovely!

Your floofy girl also very gorgeous!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 5, 2022)

She is one of the loveliest cats in the whole world. I tell her she's lovely so often that she even knows the word. She replies with a tail twitch.


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> She is one of the loveliest cats in the whole world. I tell her she's lovely so often that she even knows the word. She replies with a tail twitch.



❤️  They do learn a lot of associations for words for sure - my Jakey responds in different ways to a number of words and phrases and although I know that he doesn't have a sense of language in the intellectual way that we might, he certainly associates plenty of vocal sounds that I make with events that tend to go with them - they are just as good at that as dogs or any other domestic pet (with the possible exception of parrots, some species of which seem to have more advanced skills in that area, demonstrating not just mimicking behaviour, but use of words and phrases in context).


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 5, 2022)

It's the way you say them! Mine knows No, Move, Lovely, Babycat (her name), and What Are You Doing? It's not really a long list, I'm sure other cats know more. I would like to train her to jump on to things. There are lots of free resources for cat training which I've not read.


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> It's the way you say them! Mine knows No, Move, Lovely, Babycat (her name), and What Are You Doing? It's not really a long list, I'm sure other cats know more. I would like to train her to jump on to things. There are lots of free resources for cat training which I've not read.



My remaining cat is not the sharpest knife in the drawer (probably in a lower cognitive bracket than most cats bless his little cotton socks!), but he recognises his name, recognised the names of the other cats, knows the associations for things like dindins, want a cuddle, do you want to sit on my lap, water, NO, and a whole load of compliments like "who is my lovely purry boy?"  Some of those I always say in a certain way of course, but he certainly knows his name whether I say it lovingly or "oh ffs Jakey!" (He crapped on a pile of socks I had left in the bedroom not long ago).


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> (He crapped on a pile of socks I had left in the bedroom not long ago).


Bad Jakey! Was it because you'd been out for a long time? I read somewhere that 'inappropriate evacuation' is caused by them stressing that you might not come back.


----------



## Epona (Sep 5, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Bad Jakey! Was it because you'd been out for a long time? I read somewhere that 'inappropriate evacuation' is caused by them stressing that you might not come back.



No, he just likes crapping on piles of fresh laundry, always has, I normally remember to put it away but forgot they were still there, what can you do? 🤷‍♂️


----------

